# Bootable System 7 Disk from USB Floppy Drive?



## magilum (Dec 4, 2006)

I have  System 7 disk image files downloaded from Apple's site, a G5 running Tiger, a LaCie USB floppy drive, and a G3 (broken internal floppy drive) running Mac OS 9.

I tried running Disk Copy on the G3 and using the *Make a Floppy...* command, but, even though the floppy in the USB-based drive mounts in the Finder, Disk Copy continues to wait for something to happen with the internal drive and ignores the USB drive.

I tried running Disk Copy on the G5 under Classic, but the *Make a Floppy...* command is greyed out.

I tried cloning the disk images to floppies using Disk Utility under Tiger, but this consistently fails due to a permission error or some such.

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 5, 2006)

disconnect the intrenal floppy on the g3 and try it again.  or try using disk utility with os x on the g5.  besides, if i remember right, they are not true floppy images, they are a cd broken up into small chucks, that may fit on a floppy, so that it was easyer to download over a slow connection.  but that was for system 7.3.5


----------

